# Bank of America email:



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Speaks for itself.............

Beginning August 15, 2016, if you use your Bank of America card at a Banco Santander ATM in Mexico for a withdrawal, transfer or balance inquiry, our Non-Bank of America International ATM Usage Fee of $5 and the Santander ATM operator access fee will no longer be waived."


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

You got to love a bank that charges around 20% for credit card usage and then gives you 0.02% interest on deposits. How do they ever make any money?


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Having done business with BofA for years, I finally got rid of them and found a local credit union. Now I come to Mexico to find Santander about the same, probably worse. As far as credit in Mexico, particularly credit cards, their rapacious interest rates make American banks look almost philanthropic.


----------



## YellowRoadOz (May 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info!


----------

